# Aiken, SC show



## T D (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a reminder that the inaugural bottle show and sale in Aiken is on April, 25


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 8, 2009)

Wish I could make the show, but I am a long way from there and I will be set up at the Texas show that day.  I am looking for a medicine from spartanburg SC.  It is a Hiltons liver medicine.  My father is from Aiken, and I want to get it for him as a gift.  If you ever come across one please let me know.  I will pay well for it.  good luck at the show!!!

 Brad


----------



## logueb (Apr 24, 2009)

Does anyone have the Time, Location, Admission Fee etc. for the Aiken show?  I'm trying to make this one if I don't have to work.


----------



## T D (Apr 24, 2009)

From what I know, dealer set up is 7-9, with doors opening at 9 o'clock sharp.  Admission is a donation to a charity.  I saw all this somewhere, but can't find it right now...


----------



## T D (Apr 24, 2009)

I found it.  Here's a link...


http://www.insulators.info/shows/?what=B&when=0&where=9999&sort=distance&map.x=429&map.y=257


----------



## Trailrunner1974 (Apr 23, 2013)

I was thinking about going to the Aiken show myself. Have any of you guys been to it in the past? If so are there many jars there also or just bottles?


----------



## troughsc (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello Brad, I know that you left this thread eight years ago "but I just happen to have a few variants of the Hilton's Bottle you are inquiring about. Some are Hilton's embossed on one side and on the other side are embossed "Life Medicine Company  Spartanburg, S.C." There is an 1800's variant of a Dr. Hilton's  Bivingsville, S.C.   "Bivingsville was the former name of present day Glendale in Spartanburg County." I dug my Hilton's Bottles from the old Glendale Mill Store dump in the early 1980's. Sorry that I did not discover this site sooner, I just found it the other day. Regards, Daryl Cromer  Pacolet, S.C.


----------

